# Sous Vide Whole Lobster



## Luigi B (Aug 21, 2017)

hello everyone. Just wondering if any chefs out there ever sous vide an entire lobster in the shell? If so what is the temp you guys used and timing? Thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Shell seems likely to pose a bag penetration risk. They're just too pointy in too many places. 

I've thought of a butter poached sous vide shellfish. It would take a lot less butter than the traditional method.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

No


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Never mind. I just realized what an idiot I am. _My apologies._

_NEW RULE_: ... Do not post when you're in a bad mood.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh but you can and is widely regarded as superior to the other methods. It's usually blanched first to simplify removal from the shell but is finished sous vide.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Sous vide lobster is amazing. Sous vide lobster in the shell?...no.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup, thats what we do at the hotel I work, head in a pot of water, then remove the tail and claws. Portions bagged up with a cube of butter, and a sprig of thyme. Forget what temp they poach it at.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

If you think about it, a Lobster is always cooked Sous Vide. The shell is the bag. So when you boil the lobster its the same process only at a higher heat. I think this is what Iceman was going to say because it sounds stupid now that I typed it.......


----------

